
Show HN: Double Your Network (a free, 10-day email course) - jjets718
http://huntanyemail.com/
======
jjets718
Howdy, y'all! I created this course. If you have any questions about it,
networking, how to contact anyone, build relationships with anyone, etc,
please let me know. I'll be around all day to answer your questions and help
out in any ways that I can.

~~~
asteadman
I'm probably your target demo (I'm currently actively trying to expand my
network) but I didn't find the offer very compelling. Also I hate email
courses, so I may be biased.

1\. "Doubling" my network (assuming we are talking social media / mailing
lists) would see me going from like 10 to 20 people, so meh. I'm looking for
10x+, not 2x. But maybe that's just me.

2\. I guess I disagree with the premise. "you rarely build long-term
relationships with people after meeting them at events and conferences." Ok,
fine, I'll agree with that, HOWEVER, the alternative that you seem to be
providing is that by taking your course I'll be able to "discover" somebody's
email, warm them up on social media, and then cold email them successfully.
I'm supposed to be convinced that this is somehow BETTER for building long-
term relationships than networking with people I've actually met and
interacted with? That seems like a complete stretch.

3\. You should make it more clear that this is for influencer outreach. Re-
reading the copy again I see this now, but I didn't get that impression the
first time I read it. You also don't directly explain how influencer outreach
correlates to doubling my network.

4\. You seem to spend a lot of time on the mechanics of finding emails, but
less time on the actual value prop that you are providing in your cold email.
This seems skewed in the wrong direction. The bulk of the course should be
about writing the email and the research that goes into it, and you should
have 1 or 2 days on the mechanics of finding an influencer's contact
information.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents. I hope I've provided some constructive feedback.

